# Italy Gun Purchase



## BloodStripe (Mar 13, 2022)

We’re PCS’ing to Italy this summer. Looking over a few gun laws it looks like purchasing a gun there rather than bringing over any is the easier/faster path. My question is, has any non-Italian citizen purchased a gun in Italy while living there since the laws changed a couple of years ago? 

I’m looking at buying a shotgun or a bolt action rifle for hunting purposes.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Mar 18, 2022)

I might know a guy who knows a guy.....


----------



## LimaPanther (Mar 18, 2022)

Depending on where you are PCSing to but if they have a base exchange, and have weapons you shouldn't have any problem.


----------



## ShamgarTheJudge (Mar 18, 2022)

There might be a small village in Sicily where you can acquire such things.  You might be able to trade in olive oil.


----------

